# Peak sale, any fo must haves?



## lenarenee (Apr 13, 2016)

I've never ordered from Peak before as they're more expensive, but with 15% off I'd like to try them. What are their best fo's?


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 13, 2016)

I love their Pink Sugar (goes dark brown), Cranberry Citrus (great seller), Cranberry Marmalade, Pear and Orange Blossom are what I carry from them.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 13, 2016)

These are my absolute Peak's favorites:


Black Raspberry Vanilla 
Bartlet Pear
Bayberry
Holiday Sparkle
Mulberry
Sunflower
Sweet Pea
Wild Mountain Honey
Winter Wonderland


IrishLass


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 13, 2016)

I just used a soap made with Black Canyon, and it smells fantastic! It's masculine without being cologney. I'll be ordering that for my own soon.


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 13, 2016)

*whimper* is there a code?


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 13, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> *whimper* is there a code?


 
SAVEBIG16


IrishLass


----------



## Navaria (Apr 13, 2016)

Another sale?? Oh no! Must...Not...Look! Willpower...fading...fingers...typing...arrgggghhhh!


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 13, 2016)

I forgot the BRV. My favorite of all I've tried.


----------



## cerelife (Apr 15, 2016)

Wild Mountain Honey - super strong at 0.5 oz ppo and sticks forever. This is my favorite honey scent as it smells exactly like the wildflower honey from my uncle's apiary!
Green Clover and Aloe
Raspberry Truffle
Almond Pastries
Beach Daisies
Downy Fresh
Fresh Brewed Coffee
Nag Champa
Paris Twilight


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 18, 2016)

Orange Blossom is out of stock. I'm bummed!


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 18, 2016)

Pear or Bartlett Pear?


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 18, 2016)

Bartlett Pear


----------



## lenarenee (May 12, 2016)

Anybody tried their Freesia?  Grapefruit? MacIntosh apple?


----------

